

Hemingway Interview: The Art of Fiction - ezl
http://www.theparisreview.org/interviews/4825/the-art-of-fiction-no-21-ernest-hemingway

======
ezl
This is long.

This interview is about writing prose, but it really spoke to me about the
creative process and I read it from the perspective of a startup founder.

It's great how sometimes he gets snippy at silly questions and I love how he
describes the separate pleasures of creating and consuming (writing and
reading) and how they each have their own merits, and that they're not
necessarily meant to be shared.

